# new three tenors??



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I think this is super!


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that's what I call new talent! The three guys are nothing but boys! It's time
we heard someone else besides Pavarotti, Placid Domingo, and the other one.
The organist at my church is only 24 years old and looks like a kid with growth
on his face. I wished the choir I'm in would get some new talent. I grow tired
of some of us old fogies. Some of us do well to get to the choir loft without the
aid of some kind of help from the banisters from old age! I'm one of
their new members and I'm all ready going on 49! The old mare ain't what she
used to be! 
judy tooley


----------

